# Yahoo Site Builder - Attachments



## bnsgeneral (Sep 22, 2005)

Hi, great forum and service you are providing! :grin: 

Question:

I was wondering if it's possible for me to create a form in Site Builder that would enable a visitor to send an attachment to my email (which is where the info goes). Is this possible?

Is this what the "GetPOST" or whatever option means in the form builder options? What exactly does that do?

Any help would be greatly appreciated! :sayyes:


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

Check the 'Receiving Form Responses (Editing Form Settings)' section of the manual for details, (page 453).

http://webhosting.yahoo.com/ps/sb/index.php
at bottom of page...

Resources
* SiteBuilder Tour
* *SiteBuilder Manual*


----------

